
Introducing Cornucopia, the food printer - DanielRibeiro
http://phys.org/news199080001.html
======
Matti
One of the concepts:

"Digital Chocolatier Prototype

The Digital Chocolatier is a prototype for a machine that allows users to
quickly design, assemble and taste different chocolate candies. This machine
is composed of three primary elements: a carousel of ingredients, a
thermoelectric deposition cup and a user interface. Through a graphical user
interface, users can select and combine the ingredients housed in the
different carousel containers to create customized candies. The carousel
rotates to extrude these ingredients into the thermoelectric cup that rapidly
cools and hardens the chocolate, making it ready for consumption. The
interface also makes it possible to save and rate favorite recipes for later
use." \--
[http://www.cmarcelo.com/cornucopia](http://www.cmarcelo.com/cornucopia)

I can actually see how that could work.

------
devindotcom
This is just a concept.

However, the "burrito bot" exists:

[http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/burritobot-precision-
torti...](http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/burritobot-precision-tortilla-
filling-machine-835952)

And its inventor says that the results are kind of nasty. There's a lot more
to food than just nutritive compounds.

------
sdoering
Sorry, call me old fashioned (and I love my Star Trek Replicator), but I
really like my food unprocessed, before cooking.

I really love to mix ingredients as building blocks of a great, nourishing
meal. Not industrially manufactured so called food.

~~~
BadassFractal
Let me add in Lexx, the sci-fi show, and their food printer thingy as well.

~~~
themstheones
On Futurama they had a robot that prepared cocktails. It's the same basic
premise.

------
ddeck
NASA just funded a Texas company to investigate feasibility of 3D printing
food for space missions:

[http://www.nasa.gov/directorates/spacetech/home/feature_3d_f...](http://www.nasa.gov/directorates/spacetech/home/feature_3d_food.html)

------
goyalpulkit
Reminds me of "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" [1]

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0844471/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0844471/)

------
hassaanm
The article is from 2010. Is there any sort of follow up?

~~~
regal
This one appears to have lived and died as a prototype. Any mention of it
after this article has only referenced what original information and images
are available on the prototyper's 2010 site. [1]

Fab@Home seems to be closer to digitally printing food, though it doesn't seem
like any time soon: _" Lipton thinks that fabricating a dish of steak and
potatoes from scratch is still 15 to 20 years or more in the future."_ [2]

[1] [http://www.cmarcelo.com/cornucopia/](http://www.cmarcelo.com/cornucopia/)

[2] [http://www.spacesafetymagazine.com/2013/03/19/3d-printing-
ta...](http://www.spacesafetymagazine.com/2013/03/19/3d-printing-takes-final-
frontier-food/)

------
altrego99
Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.

~~~
willholloway
“Coffee, Jamaican blend, double-strong, double-sweet.”

------
aaron695
TL;DR; It's just an idea.

Which any good entrepreneur knows is as valuable as leaves on a tree.

Implementation is whats important.

